# Discharge



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

Hello Everyone! I have IBS, Gallstones and Acid Reflux. The past year I have been noticing that I have been having an extreme amount of vaginal discharge. Not just before or after my period but all the time. I get home from work and my underwear and pants are soaked. I have to change my underwear twice a day because it smells so bad. I am just wondering what is wrong and if by any means this may be connected with my IBS problems? Anyone out there know?


----------



## Skrapy (Jul 11, 2001)

It kind of sounds to me like Bacterial Vaginosis (also know as BV). It only really causes a problem if you ar pregnant, which you get checked for in your last month (if I remember correctly). This is from the yahoo medical site...About half of all women with BV have no symptoms. The most common tip-off is a thin, white/gray vaginal discharge with an unmistakable, offensive "fishy" odor. Because the odor is strongest when the discharge is exposed to an alkaline substance such as soap or semen, it may be most apparent in the shower or after intercourse. Itching and irritation are absent or mild.BV is so common that many people wrongly believe vaginal odor to be normal in adult women. This misunderstanding has given rise to a host of "put-down" jokes and has inspired the manufacture of many useless "feminine hygiene products." Treatment is five to seven days of antibiotic's. I had BV about a year ago. I didn't have any symptoms but it was found at my yearly pap. I would suggest a call to your OB/GYN or GP and let them know what is going on.HTHErin


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

Yeah, well I have never had any children and I know for a fact that I am not pregnant because I have never had intercourse. I am wondering if it has anything to do with IBS is it a symptom? I am only 18 years old. Makes me very frustrated! Oh it is mucus like, sometimes I think I am starting my period when I am actually not.


----------



## Batty (May 20, 2000)

I have had this same thing a few times before.My gyno explained that a lot of her clients that suffer from IBS-D get this. It is because the D can sometime accidently splatter or get close to the opening of the vagina and cause a case of BV. Also in some women they can carry this BV in them and it can strike at anytime or not at all. She told me to very careful when I have bad times to make sure I clean up well and alway wipe front to back. Just some thoughts!


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

Is there anything else that I can do? Like is there anything at all?


----------



## Patskid (Mar 23, 2002)

I am soo pleased to have found this discussion...finally I can talk about vaginal discharge without feeling shameful and dirty. I saw an OB/GYN recently. I did the round of antibiotics and Gengian Violet...but to no avail. The doc did suggest that a more natural approach may be considered and did encourage eating yogurt with 'acidophilus'. Here in New Brunswick the yogurt brand name is 'Liberty' and it is delicious. I found it in the natural food section of Superstore which is the Loblaws equilivelent I believe. She also suggested the capsules, I bought the Swiss Natural Source ones and to drink lots of cranberry juice. I am afraid I can not report on the success of this strategy. My 3 1/2 year old daughter eats the yogurt, my son drinks the cranberry juice and I am forgetful when it comes to taking the capsules. I need a whole nitrition overhaul and adding these things in consistently is a priority. I will keep my eye on this discussion for tips and news.thanks


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

WOW! This is soooo awesome I have found someone else from the Maritimes! "grandbayer" you are from New Brunswick.....well I am from Nova Scotia. This is makes me happy to know I am not the only one from the Maritimes plugged into this! Let me know how the yogout and cranberry juice goes....I am beginning to become desperate to try anything!


----------



## Patskid (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks bluesclues for the nice welcome. I am so impressed with this site that I am accessing it at work...since IBS is as they say something that can be traced to the mind/gut connection... stress in the workplace and all....and just plain daily stress. I will definitely let you know how my new regimen goes....although this morning I blew it by having my usual "large double double" from you know where....Tim Horten's. Tomorrow is a new day as my mother always says....I think it is a coping strategy on her part!take care


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

That is right grandbayer, tomrrow is a new day. Us peoples in Canada love our Tim Horton's coffee....I too am guilty from time to time







Ahhh well. I too am so impressed with this site, it has helped me out so much and given me so many answers and encouragment. So where in New Brunswick do you live? I live right on the border of Nova Scotia and New Brunswick....Amherst. Good 'ol maritimes!


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Just remember yogurt and acidolophilus is used to treat or prevent yeast infections, not bacterial infections. Yeast infections do not have an odor, but bacterial infections do and bacterial infections must be treated with antibiotics (usually Flagyl) or with a gel called Metrogel. Bacterial infections should be treated right away or they will keep recurring.I have lived with bacterial vaginosis off and on forever.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

I've often wondered if my discharge (not heavy, but sometimes I get it) was BV. Nothing has ever been found in my yearly paps, but do they specifically check for this or do you have to request it? The 'odor' is bad after intercourse.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Ty, how do you get rid of it? Usually whenever semen touches my body, I have to be medicated because the odor comes. When I asked my gyn, many years ago, why this keeps happening, she told me that when you initially get this type of infection it has to be cleared up immediately or the bacteria will be very hard to get rid of and will keep recurring. I remember very vividly when I first got it. I was going to a general practitioner and he was treating me with Penicillin VK over and over and the infection never cleared up. When I went to my gyn, she immediately put me on Flagyl and it disappeared, but it has recurred over the years and I truly believe it's because that dr didn't treat me properly at the initial onset.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Patty - it just goes away on it's own. That's why I've never pursued asking my gyn about BV, because it couldn't just go away. I figured it was just me that had this discharge once in a while and always the odor after intercourse.Do you know if a regular pap will detect this?


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Ty, you're probably okay if it goes away; it might just be the semen coming out and once it's out, the odor goes away. Mine doesn't clear up on its own.I have had an abnormal pap a couple of times and I think that the bacteria may cause that because after I'm medicated, my pap comes back normal.


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

I went to a surgen yesterday and He said that he thinks that my ovaries are not functioning properly. He said my tubes may be knotted or something else may be wrong. So would this have anything to do with the discharge I wonder....


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

Yikes blue, how's you doing now? Have you found any thing else out? Please let us know...And I have a question while we're on the subject, lol. I get the white discharge sometimes, but for the past couple days I've had a brownish discharge. It's not poopy, or my period. It smells all the time, too. Any ideas? I need to be getting to the OBGYN, as I havent had a visit in a while, but right now I have to go through the process of referral, blah blah blah. So, any help until I can see one?Thanks for your help, and cheers to everyone, especially bluesclues who started it, who hasn't let embarrasment get in the way of this subject. This is life


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Marriah, from what I've read, you have the symptoms of an infection. Sorry, if that's true!


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

Well, yeah I have not found very much out. I never went to see my doctor, I am not to concerned and I will talk to one later. Other than that, that is about it.


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

ty,some doctors test for BV as a normal part of your yearly exam but others don't. mine doesn't and i have to request it. it just requires smearing vaginal fluid or discharge on a slide and it doesn't cost too much. my insurance covers it.


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

Well I did find out that I have cysts on my ovaries and that I have ovarian tumours, I am waiting to see the results from that though. So possibly that could have something to do with it?!


----------

